# UPDATE: last salon trip of the summer!!!



## eric (Aug 26, 2006)

this update is simple but sweet.. thanks for all the suggestions but in the end, my roomates decided for me once again haha


----------



## michal_cohen (Aug 26, 2006)

its look awsome


----------



## luxotika (Aug 26, 2006)

I really like the color!


----------



## Teresamachado (Aug 26, 2006)

I like the color and how your nails are shaped


----------



## bluebird26 (Aug 27, 2006)

Nice hands!


----------



## 4getmeNot (Aug 27, 2006)

yah i really like the color too!


----------



## KristieTX (Aug 28, 2006)

They look really good! I love that color.


----------



## lovesboxers (Aug 28, 2006)

Eric, dang I like this one. And your hands look more feminine than mine LOL!!


----------



## shockn (Aug 28, 2006)

Ohh that color is great! Happen to know the name/brand?


----------



## Guenevere (Aug 28, 2006)

That's such a pretty color!


----------



## janetsbreeze (Aug 28, 2006)

very pretty


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 29, 2006)

Your nails look great Eric! Lovely color too!


----------



## Jennifer (Aug 29, 2006)

those look HOT!!!!!!!


----------



## Leony (Aug 29, 2006)

How pretty!! Thanks for sharing it!


----------



## liltweekstar (Aug 29, 2006)

i love the color of the nail polish!


----------



## eric (Aug 29, 2006)

thankssss girls



... sorry i dont know the color cuz the girls picked it out and gave it to the lady for me haha


----------



## speerrituall1 (Aug 29, 2006)

Very pretty


----------



## KimC2005 (Aug 30, 2006)

pretty color!


----------



## jdepp_84 (Aug 30, 2006)

The color is very nice


----------



## mandy_ (Aug 31, 2006)

I love the color!


----------



## eric (Sep 1, 2006)

thankssssss everyone


----------



## swimchick35 (Nov 16, 2006)

pretty, i love the shape &amp; color!


----------



## katrosier (Nov 16, 2006)

I really like the color too. suits you


----------



## han (Nov 16, 2006)

love the color


----------



## eric (Nov 17, 2006)

thanksssss so much girls



i really appreciate it


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 19, 2006)

I love them! They look hot!


----------

